# Primitive camping locations?



## Vivid Dawn (Nov 28, 2013)

I know that camping season is ending/over, but I'm planning for next year!
Does anybody know good places to do primitive camping within Davis and southern Weber counties? Also, any good tips on how I know if land is public or private? (can't seem to find this on the BLM site, just a map of the general National Forest area)
I would prefer somewhere with water like a little stream/creek or pond, but it's not necessary (not going to drink it, just like the ambiance of a water area)
And finally, the place can't be too much of a hike...I'm disabled and walking much more than 1/4 mile, especially with gear, is darn near impossible :/

I was thinking maybe somewhere along I-84, but realized all those little dirt side roads are probably private and gated off (can't really tell from Google earth, more an assumption)

I plan on going camping at least once a month from April to September. I guess if I have to I’ll go to a regular campground and pay – but I’d really rather not deal with fees OR human neighbors


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bountiful Pond can be reserved in there few sites they have. Farmington Canyon between there and Bountiful there is Skyline Dr.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Why do you have to stay in Davis and So. Weber? Head on up to Blacksmith Fork canyon, there are a lot of camping areas along there that are not fee areas, the river is very fishable and you can catch some nice trout out of there. Sure you will have to put up with a few people, but it's free!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Wait, camping has a season?!?


----------

